# Mizuno MX-300 Feedback Please?



## Soco11 (May 14, 2011)

I am currently playing with Mizuno MP-57's S300, a great feeling club not to bad to hit but can catch you out on a cold day!

I am looking at buying a set of MX-300's, but after trying them yesterday the shafts felt like spaghetti! Maybe going from a Dynamic Gold S300 to a Dynalite S300 is a big jump?
This is the shaft the Mizuno DNA fitting cart advised me to try, even though I was verging sitff/extra stiff?

What do people who play them think about the height? Shafts? and also how the long irons perform?

Any feedback would be appreciated, Thanks


----------



## haplesshacker (May 14, 2011)

I have a set, 4 to pw. Supurb irons. I went the other way from the MX19's.

The 4 to 7 are progressive cavity backs, meaning that the cavity progressively narrows as the clubs get shorter. The 8 to pw, are solid backed and are a delight to play. The shafts are Dynalite Gold XP R300's, which seem to suit me fine.

The sole grind works very well and the top line isn't too thick. Not alot of offset either. 

Better looking than some of it's competitors, and certainly better looking than the current JPX 800 series. It was a shame that they only had a 12 month life in Mizunos line up, as those that have them love them. 

They didn't really fit in the MX / MP line up at the time. Too good to be branded MX, but not bladie enough to really fit in the MP line up. 

As for playing with them. I've eluded about the short irons already, but it's worth repeating, my short game has come on masses with them, so if you're used to bladier clubs, they shouldn't disappoint. As for the longer clubs, they certainly let you know if you middle one nicely, but aren't too punishing if you don't. Shaping is easy enough if you feel so inclined. They aren't short either. 

I tried TM TP's, i15's, MP52's, MX200's and the 300's when changing clubs just over a year ago. Needless to say the 300's won. But I would suggest trying the shaft optimiser that Mizuno have, just to get the right shaft. 

I also liked them as they are unfussy, and have no plastic inserts or fancy complicated busyness going on at the back. 

So that brings me to the end of my totally unbiased review of them!!!!!

I also did a review last year on them. Try a search on this forum.


----------



## Soco11 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for that HaplessHacker!

I did use the DNA swing cart for Mizuno and it offered me the shaft that is currently in them the "Dynalite" but they felt quite whippy. Its a sahme that they are older model now, so I cant try any different shaft in that kind of head, and if I wanted something similar I will have to pay the money for the JPX-800 Pros.

Its the big desicion now if I stick with my MP-57'S, which I can hit well, and sort my hybirds and fairway woods out. Or have a revamp of the irons and pay the money for an up to date set!

Thanks for the review, and I got a slight indication that you may have fallen in love with these irons!


----------



## haplesshacker (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the review, and I got a slight indication that you may have fallen in love with these irons!
		
Click to expand...

But strangely enough, they weren't my first choice. After all the positive reviews of the i15's a was expecting to walk away with a set of those. Though I did spend several weeks trying different clubs to allow for an averaging of my swing flaws, and the 300's ended up as the benchmark.

Any bad shots are down to me, not the clubs, any club!


----------

